# Bathroom Shelving unit



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally finished the bathroom shelving unit today. The GF Will be very happy. :yes:

It's nothing really fancy but originally we went to replace a window that was there. The original size was going to be something like 2 1/2' W x 3' H but as I tore into the window and discovered what all was there to work with, i re-adjusted the dimensions and just filled the entire section where the window and sill originally was. 

The final dinemsions are 29"W x 50"H x 20"D.

I used 5/8" B/C grade plywood and spaced the shelf pegs 2" apart to allow for customization. Like I said, it's not fancy but my first real project. I learned a lot while making this shelf that I can carry over to other projects.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Functional, clean, good proportions.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks very nice. It's a great project for a first one to tackle.

Red


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks nice B4,
Was the window that was there just between rooms or what? Just wondering how you fit a deep shelving unit into what was a window. 
Now onto the next project......
Mike Hawkins


----------



## b4d93r (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I'm starting to like it more and more myself. The window was actually a real window at one time, the back porch was added on as an enclosure early on in the life of the house so behind the wall is an enclosed back porch. Eventually that will get redone as it still has the original siding that was on the house. I was scared as hell to tear out the window as I had never done it before and wasn't sure what I would find or be able to finish the project.

I designed it so we could use the back side as well for storage on the back porch. (the lower half) The dryer sits back there and there isn't much in the way of functional storage, just a "pile it up" setting. The GF is still deciding on exactly what she wants to do with it, I'm thinking put up one of those holder things for the broom and stuff and then put all the washing detergent items on the shelves below.

Oh and just an FYI, the walls are not pink, they are a purple-ish color.  I didn't white balance the camera before I took the pic.

My next attempt is to make doors for two other storage spaces in the bathroom out of the old glass that was in the window. It has this cool square frosted look to it. It's going with the idea of a new bath but with some old memories.


----------

